# [FAI]Changer de FAI pour Alice..qu'en pensez vous ?(résolu)

## gglaboussole

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà quelques années que je suis abonné à feu wanadoo et je dois le dire sans jamais avoir eu le moindre problème...jamais un appel à la hot line...(précision quand même j'ai toujours refusé la livebox vu ce que je voyais dans mon entourage...un bon vieux modem bewan qui marche comme une horloge suisse) jamais de problème de connexion, rien à dire, ça marche...

Depuis quelques temps je me  pose la question de changer de FAI pour une seule et unique raison : le prix,et l'économie à l'horizon de l'abonnement téléphonique...mais fais je un bon calcul ?

Voilà ce qui m'amène à demander vos avis, expériences, bonnes ou mauvaises car aujourd'hui je suis à 2 pas de résilier wanadoo (enfin orange) pour Alice suite à l'appel d'un commercial qui m'a quasiement convaincu....

Qu'en pensez vous ???

----------

## Oni92

Je dirais que c'est une très mauvaise idée, Alice a une très mauvaise réputation   :Rolling Eyes: 

Si tu veux aller voir ailleurs que chez Orange, tant Free ou Neuf Telecom (si tu as la chance d'être dans une dégroupé par l'un des deux FAI)...

Sinon vaut peut-être mieux rester chez Orange (surtout si tu as pas de problème pourquoi aller voir ailleurs)...

----------

## CryoGen

Si je ne me trompe pas, Alice est le FAI qui enregistre le plus de plainte actuellement... y a vraiment beaucoup d'insatisfaits !

----------

## geekounet

Alice c'est la pire hotline après celle de Free, avec autant de problèmes. Comme le dit Oni92, si t'es dégroupé, alors Free et 9 Tel sont pas mal, sinon reste chez Orange.

<mode ma_vie> Perso, en non-dégroupé j'ai trop de problèmes avec Free, je vais bientôt passer chez Orange. Surtout que Free n'est pas capable de m'assurer un 1Mb/s stable, alors que ma ligne peut supporter largement du 8Mb/s ... ce que m'offrira Orange  :Wink:  </mode ma_vie>

----------

## scawf

Bonjour

J'ai une connaissance chez alice, il a beaucoup de déconnexion...

Et puis pour le prix, orange s'améliore en ce moment, avec tv + telephone + 8Mb/s pour 33 (avec la livebox en location) contre les 45 y a pas si longtemps... non ?   :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Ha tiens j'en profite pour poser la question, c'est combien l'ip fixe chez Orange ?

----------

## gglaboussole

Ah ben je crois que je suis refroidi....  merci à tous de m'avoir donné votre avis (et il y en a pas un positif !!)

Je signerai pas leur contrat et je reste chez orange 

Je laisse encore le sujet ouvert pour attendre d'éventuelles autres réactions

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ha tiens j'en profite pour poser la question, c'est combien l'ip fixe chez Orange ?

 

C'est 17 et des poussières/mois...gloups...perso comme j'ai un serveur FTP je passe par un redirecteur chez DynDNS et un script qui check toutes les 5 min si mon IP a changé, lorsque c'est le cas il lance un autre script qui update mon IP associée à mon adresse chez DynDNS...ça fait l'effet d'une ip fixe et c'est gratuit !

EDIT: http://www.dyndns.fr/

----------

## SanKuKai

Allez un p'tit avis négatif de plus à propos d'Alice, histoire d'enfoncer le clou.   :Wink: 

Mes beau parents étaient chez Alice ===> Internet tourne au ralenti une fois sur deux, la qualité de la téléphonie etait tellement mauvaise qu'ils avaient conservé une ligne FT (super les économies ! Wouhouh !) et enfin la hotline est réellement à chier. Mes beau parents ont, une fois, mis environ une semaine pour tomber sur quelqu'un du service technique pour un problème de Wifi, après quelques tests basiques qui n'ont pas abouti le technicien en panique leur a tout simplement raccroché au nez...   :Laughing: 

Bref, une résiliation puis un abonnement chez Orange plus tard tout va pour le mieux à tous niveaux.

----------

## geekounet

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Ha tiens j'en profite pour poser la question, c'est combien l'ip fixe chez Orange ? 
> 
> C'est 17 et des poussières/mois...gloups...perso comme j'ai un serveur FTP je passe par un redirecteur chez DynDNS et un script qui check toutes les 5 min si mon IP a changé, lorsque c'est le cas il lance un autre script qui update mon IP associée à mon adresse chez DynDNS...ça fait l'effet d'une ip fixe et c'est gratuit !
> 
> EDIT: http://www.dyndns.fr/

 

Ouais un peu cher ...  :Confused: 

Le script ddclient tout ça je connais, j'utilisais ça avant de prendre l'ip fixe chez Free  :Wink:  Mais le but de ce passage en ip fixe justement, c'est de ne plus avoir une déco par jour et pouvoir par la suite me payer un vrai DNS  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

Alice est le FAI par excelence qui a fait le plus de dégroupge abusif, à boycoïter absolument!

Si, tu peux te permettre un abonnement un peu plus cher, tu peux tenter fdn

ça me semble très bien, j'aime beaucoup le principe, et ça sera probablement mon prochain FAI quand j'aurai déménager..

----------

## geekounet

Ya aussi Nerim qui est pas mal : qualité de service pro, avec l'ip fixe inclus de base et possibilité d'ipv6  :Smile: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *truc wrote:*   

> Si, tu peux te permettre un abonnement un peu plus cher, tu peux tenter fdn
> 
> ça me semble très bien, j'aime beaucoup le principe, et ça sera probablement mon prochain FAI quand j'aurai déménager..

 Et en plus c'est pas si cher que ce j'aurais pensé   :Smile: 

Mais bon, *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Depuis quelques temps je me pose la question de changer de FAI pour une seule et unique raison : le prix,et l'économie à l'horizon de l'abonnement téléphonique...mais fais je un bon calcul ? 

 Dommage   :Very Happy: 

----------

## davidou2a

j'en ajoute une couche pour alice, chez moi j'ai 2 lignes telephoniques differentes, je suis ne zone rurale donc on a a peine un 512k, avec Orange j'ai un 64kbps constant voir des pic a 120 parfois, ma mere qui elle a alice avec le fameux modem triway (daube ambulante) affiche des connexion instables tournant entre 22 et 46kbps... pourtant la ligne pour celle ci est recente l'autre avec orange non...

Bref voila pour ma part

[Mode MA VIE]

Ensuite j'ai deja ete demarché par des agent de télé2 pour la telephonie fixe par exemple, qui te promettent de plus payer d abo france-telecom ect ect et non seulement enfin de compte tu le paye toujours mais en plus ta facture dans mon cas etait plus salée qu avant...

et leur reponse etait a bah oui mais vous etes pas dégroupé... forcément je suis sur une ile... quelle bande de pleutres... pour avoir l'ADSL et certaines communications filaires y a un cable sous-marin entre calvi et le cap esterel... c'est pour ça que les abo Orange en corse passent soit par le DSLAM de marseille soit par celui de nice (plus rare)

[/Mode MA VIE]

----------

## truc

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Mais bon, *gglaboussole wrote:*   Depuis quelques temps je me pose la question de changer de FAI pour une seule et unique raison : le prix,et l'économie à l'horizon de l'abonnement téléphonique...mais fais je un bon calcul ?  Dommage  

 

Bah pas dommage, mais juste, "Non, c'est pas forcément un bon calcul, sachant que niveau prix la différence va se situer autour du prix d'une pinte de bière par mois  :Razz: " (bon j'exagère peut-être un peu... faut rajouter un twix)   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Temet

Alice va se faire racheter tot au tard de toute manière.

----------

## MacFennec

Oula malheureux.

Surtout pas Alice. Du fait des différentes fusions/rachats. Je me suis retrouver bien malgrès moi chez elle.

Alice, ca marche bien tant que tu n'arrives pas aux heure de pointe. (genre 18h-21h). Ensuite, tu te retrouves avec le debit d'un 56k payé pour du 1024.

Pour être honnête, j'ai rencontré ces problèmes de décembre à janvier. Ce qui soule le plus, c'est de ne jamais réussir à avoir la hotline du fait quel soit non payante. Quand tu as un réél problème, tu n'as plus qu'a tenter de les appeler vers 2h du mat   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _Seth_

un petit lien pour avoir des informations indépendantes des FAI : grenouille.com, la météo du net. Le forum est intéressant pour se faire une idée de la qualité d'Alice  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Ouais... ce ne sont pas les forums spécialisés qui manquent, et le sujet n'a pas grand-chose à voir avec Gentoo...

----------

## truc

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Ouais... ce ne sont pas les forums spécialisés qui manquent, et le sujet n'a pas grand-chose à voir avec Gentoo...

 

ouais, mais bon, si fallait s'inscrire dans chaque forum spécialisé dès qu'on a une petite question à poser on n'en finirait pas.

----------

## anigel

Oui, je comprends bien. D'ailleurs si tu as des recettes de cuisine à partager, ou des modèles de tricots...

Plus sérieusement, ici c'est un forum Gentoo. Et je tiens à ce que ça reste relativement concentré sur ce sujet.

----------

## truc

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Oui, je comprends bien. D'ailleurs si tu as des recettes de cuisine à partager, ou des modèles de tricots...
> 
> Plus sérieusement, ici c'est un forum Gentoo. Et je tiens à ce que ça reste relativement concentré sur ce sujet.

 

nanan, l'OP ne partageait rien de spécial il demandait... mais si je veux faire partager ma nouvelle recette de cuisine, je le ferai dans dans le fil 'moment DETENTE' ...

Bon j'arrète..

----------

## gglaboussole

Un grand merci à tous pour m'avoir éclairé !

Je pense effectivement que vu l'écart de prix je vais rester sur orange et désolé pour ceux qui ont trouvé ma question limite hors sujet...il m' a pourtant semblé voir des sujets plus éloigné de gentoo que le mien dans ce forum...peut être aurais je du mettre [off] dans mon titre !

En fait c'est le seul forum auquel je suis inscrit...je ne pratique pas l'informatique depuis longtemps, voilà pourquoi je m'étais tourné vers vous

merci encore   :Wink: 

----------

